# errors to install mysql-workbench52



## philo_neo (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi,
I have errors to install mysql-workbench52 after `make reinstall` this my output :


```
checking ctemplate/template.h presence... no
checking for ctemplate/template.h... no
configure: error: Library ctemplate not found in system. Install package libctemplate-devel, ctemplate-devel or libctemplate-dev
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.47-src/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 #
```

Can I do with `/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea` command!


Regards
Philippe


----------

